# New TV Series



## Will@RawTV (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys, 

My names Will and I work for Raw TV, who are behind the series "Locked-Up Abroad" on the National Geographic Channel and we're currently putting together a new docudrama show about amazing stories of survival and escape in military and civilian situations. So if there is any story you really would love to see on the screen as a docudrama from the last 30 years or so of military operations it would be much appreciated if you would point me in the right direction. In terms of recent stories in current conflict zones, I totally understand about protocol, and would not be asking for any violation of Army regs or policy, simply that if you are able to tell a story, Raw would love to hear it. Many thanks for your assistance. 

Will


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 17, 2009)

OK! I suggest COL James (Nick) Rowe of Vietnam era escapes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_N._Rowe


----------



## pardus (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cornelius Rost (1922–1983)*




> Clemens Forell is the main character of As Far as my Feet will Carry Me (German: 'So weit die Füße tragen'), a story about a German World War II POW who escapes from a Siberian Gulag in Russia to Iran, and to Germany, in a three year odyssey.
> 
> The author, Josef M. Bauer stated that he in 1955 had interviewed the real escapee who wished to remain anonymous, thus Bauer has given the character the name "Clemens Forell".
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Dec 17, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> OK! I suggest COL James (Nick) Rowe of Vietnam era escapes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_N._Rowe


 
x2!  "Five Years to Freedom"


----------



## EATIII (Dec 18, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> OK! I suggest COL James (Nick) Rowe of Vietnam era escapes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_N._Rowe


 
X3, and it better have the who and why the NVA were leading COL Rowe to his Execution!  Hint  "FUCK Jane Fonda That COMMIE BITCH"


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2009)

The SAS soldier who walked 300 km in the desert during WWII would make for an interesting account.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 18, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> OK! I suggest COL James (Nick) Rowe of Vietnam era escapes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_N._Rowe



I concur wholeheartedly.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2009)

Ravage said:


> The SAS soldier who walked 300 km in the desert during WWII would make for an interesting account.


 
I cant bloody find the story, I can never remember the guy's name... :doh:
Even Chris Ryan praised the guy, I think calling that harder than his own incredible escape walk (It was shorter than Ryan's).


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have the names, but during WWII there were several instances of aircrew escaping and/ or evading for hundreds of miles, some with the aid of the Marquis, some without. There was also a guy that spent much of the war hiding in a cupboard while Germans were in the same room.


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2009)

I moved this to a more appropriate area of the board.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2009)

pardus said:


> I cant bloody find the story, I can never remember the guy's name... :doh:
> Even Chris Ryan praised the guy, I think calling that harder than his own incredible escape walk (It was shorter than Ryan's).


 
SAS trooper Jack Sillito?


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 18, 2009)

I too endorse the legendary Col Rowe


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2009)

pardus said:


> I cant bloody find the story, I can never remember the guy's name... :doh:
> Even Chris Ryan praised the guy, I think calling that harder than his own incredible escape walk (It was shorter than Ryan's).



Didn't he praise the man because his (Ryan's) was shorter ? Then again who cares, those guys were/are incredible studs....


----------



## AWP (Dec 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_Noelle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dougal_Robertson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Callahan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_and_Maralyn_Bailey

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Rickenbacker#Adrift_at_sea

There was a CIA guy or two that trekked across Nepal/ Tibet/ China in the late 40's or early 50's, I don't recall the name(s). There was a book, I think about the stars on the CIA Wall, that had the story in it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 18, 2009)

The dude from "The Long Walk" He also escaped from the gulag and walked over the Himalayas to India.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 18, 2009)

LTCol. Iceal Hambelton's story is also worth reading.  

The movie was kinda lame though.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Didn't he praise the man because his (Ryan's) was shorter ? Then again who cares, those guys were/are incredible studs....


 
Ryan's was about 100 miles longer but Ryan praised the WWII guy saying the WWII guy's walk was harder, something to do with the guy walking during day or something.



cback0220 said:


> The dude from "The Long Walk" He also escaped from the gulag and walked over the Himalayas to India.



The "dude" is Slavomir Rawicz and is a poser.



> Slavomir Rawicz (1915 – 2004) was a Polish soldier who was imprisoned by the Soviets after the German-Soviet invasion of Poland. In a ghost-written book called The Long Walk, he claimed that in 1941 he and six others had escaped from a Siberian Gulag camp and walked over 6500 km (4000 miles) south, through the Gobi desert, Tibet, and the Himalayas to finally reach British India in the winter of 1942. In 2006, BBC released a report based on former Soviet records, including statements written by Rawicz himself, showing that Rawicz had been released as part of the 1942 general amnesty of Poles in the USSR and subsequently transported across the Caspian Sea to a refugee camp in Iran and that his escape to India never occurred


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 19, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> OK! I suggest COL James (Nick) Rowe of Vietnam era escapes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_N._Rowe


 
I would love to see an accurate documentary of that man's life!


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 19, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> I would love to see an accurate documentary of that man's life!



We have member on this site that was a helo pilot in his rescue.  He's not been on the board in a while.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 19, 2009)

Will@RawTV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My names Will and I work for Raw TV, who are behind the series "Locked-Up Abroad" on the National Geographic Channel and we're currently putting together a new docudrama show about amazing stories of survival and escape in military and civilian situations. So if there is any story you really would love to see on the screen as a docudrama from the last 30 years or so of military operations it would be much appreciated if you would point me in the right direction. In terms of recent stories in current conflict zones, I totally understand about protocol, and would not be asking for any violation of Army regs or policy, simply that if you are able to tell a story, Raw would love to hear it. Many thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Will


 
For some reason when I first saw this post I pictured animated bubble figures talking about nutrition and neck exercises.


----------



## txpj007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Teufel said:


> For some reason when I first saw this post I pictured animated bubble figures talking about nutrition and neck exercises.


 
lmao


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 19, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> LTCol. Iceal Hambelton's story is also worth reading.
> 
> The movie was kinda lame though.


 
Yeah! The movie was really lame and a particular insult to my friend Kiet Van Nguyen the Vietnamese SEAL (Navy Cross) who was with the US SEAL who was awarded the MOH.


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> SAS trooper Jack Sillito?


 
JAB, you the man!  Thank you brother.


----------



## Will@RawTV (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, these are all great ideas! Col. Rowes Story is outstanding! Why isn't that a movie already? While I'd love us to make that unfortunately our brief, would be the last 30 years or so at latest 1979 really. But I really appreciate these suggestions and if at all possible I'd love to hear more. 

Many Thanks,

Will


----------



## Ravage (Dec 21, 2009)

Pardus probably knows more about this than I do, but there is an 'urban myth' about an SAS partol that had to get out of Argentina during the Falklands conflict. I remember that they mentioned in during a docu about the history of the 22nd SAS - really good show, it started with op. Nimrod, then N. Africa and so on....


----------



## Will@RawTV (Dec 21, 2009)

That sounds good, I'll ask Pardus...thanks man.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 21, 2009)

You should broaden your search to include all the cowards that made their daring escapes into Canada during Vietnam.  I would like to see some of those shitheads get the "recognition" they truly deserve.


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not much help I'm afraid,I've never heard anything concrete about this.
I know a recce patrol landed in Chile but from there.... no idea.
That said, someone, somewhere, knows.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor.../SAS-suicide-mission-to-wipe-out-Exocets.html


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2009)

Really the only good one that I can think of in modern times right now is Chris Ryan of 22 SAS during the Gulf War in 1991.

Beware though a lot of things he wrote about are in VERY serious doubt within the community.

What is not in doubt however is that he walked about 200 miles through enemy territory to escape a mission that went horribly wrong.

Out of the other 7 members of the patrol, 3 died/were killed, the rest captured.

His book is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0D3934TV8JYGZ7JHAD9J


----------



## Ravage (Dec 21, 2009)

Luttrells acocunt would fit, then again, think there would be too much hype around it - but thats not for me to judge.


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 22, 2009)

There's only a few pages regarding "escapees" who clawed their way through the jungle to eventual freedom, but in Bernard B. Fall's book  "Hell In A Very Small Place" - which documents the debacle of the French at Dien Bien Phu, there's some information about the few who succeeded out of the 78 who were able to initially escape capture by the Viet-Minh.  Some traveled 150 Kilometers while others covered 200 Kilometers through dense Jungle.  A wide variety of methods were used and some of those successful had neither prior E&E or jungle survival training.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2009)

Brooklynben said:


> There's only a few pages regarding "escapees" who clawed their way through the jungle to eventual freedom, but in Bernard B. Fall's book  "Hell In A Very Small Place" - which documents the debacle of the French at Dien Bien Phu, there's some information about the few who succeeded out of the 78 who were able to initially escape capture by the Viet-Minh.  Some traveled 150 Kilometers while others covered 200 Kilometers through dense Jungle.  A wide variety of methods were used and some of those successful had neither prior E&E or jungle survival training.


 
I need to re read that book.
A fascinating and hugely important battle.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 22, 2009)

Not taking away any of the other nominations, but for a man wounded 14 times in 5 tours of combat, the only soldier ever to be nominated 3 times for the MOH, recipient of 2 DSC's, and 8 PH's, is a unique story in survival, determination and tenacity. He is one of the most highly decorated military veterans ever. 

If there ever was a model SOF Soldier/Officer and leader, he would be it. 

He is currently in his last days suffering from inoperable pancreatic cancer.  

Bionic Bob


----------



## QC (Dec 22, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> There was also a guy that spent much of the war hiding in a cupboard while Germans were in the same room.



It was a Brit who hid for thirteen days during Operation Market Garden near Arnhem. Maj. Tony Deane-Drummond.

http://www.pegasusarchive.org/arnhem/deane_drummond.htm


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Bionic Bob



Very impressive!


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 22, 2009)

Rumor is that Pardus did some time in a Turkish prison.


----------



## QC (Dec 23, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Pardus probably knows more about this than I do, but there is an 'urban myth' about an SAS partol that had to get out of Argentina during the Falklands conflict. I remember that they mentioned in during a docu about the history of the 22nd SAS - really good show, it started with op. Nimrod, then N. Africa and so on....



Try Ghost Force by Ken Connor. There's an account of it in there somewhere, no urban myth. A good read by a BTDT. Incidentally, it was written pre 9/11 and the last chapter is  chilling. 

http://www.orionbooks.co.uk/MP-39081/Ghost-Force:-The-Secret-History-Of-The-SAS.htm


----------



## Will@RawTV (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds good I'll take a look.

W


----------



## Ravage (Dec 23, 2009)

Ordered it, now I wait - darn, I was supposed to read philosophy during the Xmass holiday...ohh well


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuck ya QC I just ordered that and another 3 books. lol

Picked up a first edition copy of "Seven Pillars of Wisdom: A Triumph"
T.E. Lawrence :cool:


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2009)

Is Locked Up Aboard a different show to Banged Up Abroad?


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> Is Locked Up Aboard a different show to Banged Up Abroad?


 
If it's banged up abroad you could do a show on me 

Actually you could do one on Spitfire as well, the difference is that he shags four legged females.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 28, 2009)

Banged up the arse aboard, maybe!  

They're only four legged when they're bent over. Geez. What's next, I have to explain the facts of life to you?


----------



## QC (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope it was in good nick. Not a bad read.


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2009)

Queens Cadet said:


> I hope it was in good nick. Not a bad read.


 
I'll let you know mate.


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 28, 2009)

How about the account of Demo Dick during his tour in Vietnam. I think that might be a good story to cover.


----------



## pardus (Dec 29, 2009)

Voodoo said:


> How about the account of Demo Dick during his tour in Vietnam. I think that might be a good story to cover.


 
*cough*



Will@RawTV said:


> Thanks guys, these are all great ideas! Col. Rowes Story is outstanding! Why isn't that a movie already? While I'd love us to make that unfortunately our brief, would be the last 30 years or so at latest 1979 really. But I really appreciate these suggestions and if at all possible I'd love to hear more.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Will


----------



## SAWMAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Check your PMs.


----------



## talonlm (Jan 2, 2010)

How about Bob Hoover?  Shot down on a recon mission in 1944, escaped a German PoW camp and stole a German fighter, landed in the Netherlands.  There are others who have at least tried, but he's the only one I know of that pulled it off successfully.

*EDIT:*  Okay, so, I should read everything before I post.  Modern escapes, not one from sixty-odd years ago.  Still a great story, though.


----------

